# Removing sliding screen door



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

What is the easiest way to remove a sliding screen door? I want to re-screen it but can't get it off the track. I am afraid of bending the frame.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Thee should be 2 screws on the bottom of the door that are visible, just turn them in the direction that loosens the wheels and off it comes.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

The only screws I see are at the top and on the bottom of the side that slides toward the frame (to shut). There are no other screws visible. I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens. Stay tuned!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Key; Normally all you need to do is lift the screen UP into the track and the bottom will swing out. If the wheels still snag the track, lift up and slide a stiff putty knife along track and under the wheels. Most are spring loaded.
JackM


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Found all the screws (two were hiding under weatherstripping). The screen door popped right out and away we went! Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

